# Cotswold Reptile Centre Open Day - 25th April



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

*Saturday 25th April - Open Day at Cotswold Reptile Centre**!*
*Cotswold Reptile Centre, Cheltenham *

*All Welcome!*

*The day includes: *

*BBQ and refreshments*
*Reptile Competition Table*
*Meet Iri Gill - Head of Reptiles @ Cotswold Wildlife Park*
*Venomous snakes*
*Free snake sexing*
*Health checks and advice*
*Special discounts on the day!*
*9:00am till 5:30pm*
*Cotswold Reptile Centre, Unit 2, Lower Mill Street, Cheltenham, GL51 8JN. *

*5 minutes from J11 M5*
*30 minutes from J15 M4*
*5 minute walk from Cheltenham Spa Train Station and Royal Well Coach Station. *

*For more information see:*
*www.aztecreptiles.com*


----------

